# California Institute of the Arts (CalArts) - Program in Film and Video (M.F.A.)



## Chris W (Jun 17, 2016)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School California Institute of the Arts (CalArts) - Program in Film and Video (M.F.A.). Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 12, 2018)

The Film School California Institute of the Arts (CalArts) - Program in Film and Video (M.F.A.) has been updated.



> Updated Portfolio Requirements and Internship Opportunities


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Aug 19, 2020)

The film school California Institute of the Arts (CalArts) - Program in Film and Video (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated acceptance data


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 25, 2020)

The film school California Institute of the Arts (CalArts) - Program in Film and Video (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 22, 2021)

The film school California Institute of the Arts (CalArts) - Program in Film and Video (M.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------

